# New to me Board track Racer??



## Larmo63 (Oct 14, 2011)

The UPS man was really good to me today.


----------



## PHANTOM 55 (Oct 14, 2011)

rad bike u comming out to the ride sunday? i got the 23 mead dialed in.  see if blue will come. billy


----------



## F4iGuy (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that is a tall frame! Otherwise very nice, I am jealous over the condition of those wood rims!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 15, 2011)

damn, we better hire an amish to ride his buggy out to the beach and start poppin us out wooden wheels. 

that thing is no joke
 congrats man!


----------



## pelletman (Oct 16, 2011)

There is already an Amish guy named Noah Stutzman making very nice 28" wheels


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Amish wood wheels?*

Can we get his information? 

Will he move to SoCal? (just kidding)


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*More pics available..*

Wood grips with og red rubber covering deteriorated


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Sanger adjustable bars*

These are the star of this show as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*OG track pedal and toe clips*

Cool old nickel plated parts. Anybody got a match for this pedal? Patent date: May 15, 1894


----------



## F4iGuy (Oct 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! What's your plan for her?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Plan B, darn it.....*

I was going to harvest this for parts to go on a Racycle, but since this bike arrived, I've become smitten with it. I need to post some pics with the bars up, and the bars down. This bike is too wonderful and original/complete to take apart. It is rolling art!

Anybody want to ID it for me? The rear stays are flat on the inside and the bike is surprisingly light. It has super narrow wood hoops on it, matching hubs, (Thor?) matching pedals, block chain etc. I have white Universal button treads on it now.  

I love this machine, I wish it could talk and give me its' history too.


----------

